# oldest gas powered loco in the world...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

First went into service in 1916 for an armaments factory in Aintree, England...










...and made its last run in 1968 as it was retired from service for the Aintree Biscuit Factory in Liverpool, England...


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder how it was powered through gasoline and the engine design they used.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Here's some info:

"No.680 was the eleventh locomotive built by Baguley Cars Ltd., but only their second for the standard gauge, being built to the general design of No.566 delivered a month earlier. As was Baguley practise at this time, the works plate reads "Mc Ewan Pratt & Co. Engineers London & Burton". As built, No.680 was a 55/60hp petrol/paraffin locomotive, but since its re-engining in 1927 has run on petrol only and has a 40hp rating. The original engine was a four-cylinder White & Poppe (127mm bore x 180mm stroke) rated at 55hp on paraffin or 60hp on petrol, both at 900rpm. The replacement engine is a four-cylinder Baguley (4¾in x 5½in) developing 40hp at 900rpm. The engine is mounted at the front of the locomotive under the sloping casing and is started by hand, the starting handle being fitted to a cross-shaft behind the buffer beam on the right-hand side. Behind the engine are two large tanks, the front one containing 220 gallons of cooling water and the rear one 100 gallons of fuel. Originally two small tanks of approximately 7 gallons capacity were fitted in the cab, that on the right hand side containing petrol for starting and that on the left additional lubricating oil. These were removed when the Baguley engine was fitted in 1927. A set ofsight-feed lubricators on the front sheet supply oil to the transmission bearings. Originally there were two throttles, as the engine had separate carburettors for petrol and paraffin. The single throttle lever retained today bears the legend PARAFFIN as a reminder of the original layout.

The clutch is operated by the handbrake screw, an arrangement much used by Baguley prior to 1920 (Baguley & Bentall Patent). The reverse gear box is mounted under the footplate and driven by a cardan shaft; the reverse gear is of the usual bevel pattern operated by one of two levers set sideways at the rear of the footplate. The transverse output shaft drives the jackshaft below it by means of spur gears at either end, the gear ratio at one end being twice that at the other. One or other of these gears is engaged by the other lever at the rear of the footplate, the whole forming a simple but effective two-speed transmission. Assuming that the mechanical parts of No.680 were identical with those of No.702 (featured in "The Engineer" of 31st May 1918), the claimed performance was as follows:- Speeds at 900 engine rpm, 3mph in low gear and 6mph in high gear; 90 tons load at 6mph on the level in high gear. I suspect that the makers quoted a load which the locomotive could stop safely, rather than its maximum haulage capacity, although a lot depends on what the 90 ton load consisted of. In its present form No.680 can handle seven vans, a loaded weight of about 80 tons, which compares favourably with its original capabilities."


----------



## PhilG (Dec 23, 2011)

When I think of Gasoline I'm thinking of it from an American point of view. Paraffin is what we call Kerosene. A much better choice for an engine like this, much less volatile and more stable. It's the base in many aviation fuels.

Although still not as good as diesel for a locomotive. Thanks for the info Mr. Choo Choo

Respectfully,

Phil


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

choo choo said:


> First went into service in 1916 for an *armaments factory* in Aintree, England...
> 
> ...and made its last run in 1968 as it was retired from service for the Aintree *Biscuit Factory* in Liverpool, England...


Now that's a real Guns and Butter story! 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

In the world?
How about this one built ten years earlier 1906 right here in the USA?

Gasoline engines were a definite novelty in the closing years of the Nineteenth Century. However, Mr. Whitcomb concluded that a gasoline motor could be installed in small mining locomotives. In April 1906, the first successful gasoline-powered locomotive was built and eventually placed into service at a large Central Illinois coal mine. 

Read it all?

http://www.whippanyrailwaymuseum.ne...es-a-powered-rail-equipment/whitcomb-switcher


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fact-checker Ed! Nice find!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Fact-checker Ed! Nice find!
> 
> TJ












I can't go to sleep unless all is right.
But......it is morning and I have all day!


----------

